# Should I have canceled?



## effie (Nov 22, 2014)

I am new to uber and am still making rookie mistakes.I would like input whether or not I should have canceled.
I got pinged to a high school this afternoon. School was 10 minutes away. Pax called as soon as I was pinged and told me that she was at the football stadium and to call her when I got there and she would come out. When I got there, I called and her Grandmother answered the phone and told me she did not know what I was talking about. After I hung up with Grandma, the pax calls and says that she gave her grandma her old phone and never updated her number with uber. She winds up being late due to the phone confusion and is upset. Ride was 2.6 miles and my total time was 30 minutes from ping to rides end. To add insult to injury, my rating drops from 5 to 4.67 after this ride. Should I have canceled, and if so at what point. I did not know it was a short ride until I picked her up.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

The right time to cancel was when someone else answered the phone when you called. Hang up, cancel, go offline and get out of there. 1st sign of anything out of the ordinary, cancel and move on. Doesn't always feel like the right thing to do, but it is as far as ratings go.

I probably would have done exactly the same thing you did though. But as you can see, you got the brunt of the pax mistake of not changing the phone number on her account.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

High School=Pax under 18=first reason to cancel
Pax has wrong phone=second reason to cancel
Wait time over five minutes=third reason to cancel

The bad rating just hammers home the importance of listening to your gut, and cancel when it feels wrong!


----------



## outback (Sep 7, 2014)

When in doubt...CANCEL!


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Should've cancelled when it was wrong number 

The next best opportunity would have been right as the pax was finally walking to your car, drive away.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

I cannot add anything to the wisdom already submitted. People love to use their power of the rating system, and Kids are dicks.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

UberRey said:


> I cannot add anything to the wisdom already submitted. People love to use their power of the rating system, and Kids are dicks.


then why even post? but you did add to it, so, i dont get it...
when you dumped the lovely highschooler, you should have rated 2 or less stars, and requested fare review. then uber would put zero credence to her rating of you


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Sometimes you get a bad passenger and as soon as you have that pax in your car, you know it will not end well for your ratings and it is not even your fault most fi the times. since you started the trip already, there is nothing you can do about it now.

A possible solution: for every 50 trips we make, we should earn the right to ask for a removal of 1 rating.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

effie said:


> I am new to uber and am still making rookie mistakes.I would like input whether or not I should have canceled.
> I got pinged to a high school this afternoon. School was 10 minutes away. Pax called as soon as I was pinged and told me that she was at the football stadium and to call her when I got there and she would come out. When I got there, I called and her Grandmother answered the phone and told me she did not know what I was talking about. After I hung up with Grandma, the pax calls and says that she gave her grandma her old phone and never updated her number with uber. She winds up being late due to the phone confusion and is upset. Ride was 2.6 miles and my total time was 30 minutes from ping to rides end. To add insult to injury, my rating drops from 5 to 4.67 after this ride. Should I have canceled, and if so at what point. I did not know it was a short ride until I picked her up.


You should have canceled when you found out that the pick-up was more than 7 mins away.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

effie said:


> I got pinged to a high school this afternoon.


Cancel


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

Man, sorry to hear that. To spend 30 minutes for a $7 fare and then get 1-starred on top of it is completely insulting.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Man Id cancel right away and drive off.


----------



## dogmatize (Oct 5, 2014)

Soon with all the country's banning Uber. Uber will see what it feels like to be Banned and Canceled World Wide..


----------

